# South Jersey



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

I know it's early, but would appreciate any updates from those attending, especially on the Derby.
Thanks


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby cb to 2nd - everyone back except 10,15,18


----------



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Wendy,

Any word on the Open?

Tony


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Did they finish the Derby ?

john


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

john fallon said:


> Did they finish the Derby ?
> 
> john


Thy did finish with the derby but I do not have any placement info. The Open still has about 10-12 dogs to run in the first series tomorrow morning. The set up is at Wallstein's and is a tricky triple with all guns retired. The right hand bird, is at about 370 yards, thrown left to right. The gunner is located at the corner of an "L" shaped area of intense cover. The angle is such that if the dog sucks back toward to center bird, he is likely to end up on the opposite side of the cover from the bird. The center bird is thrown second, left to right, at about 230 yards. The gunner is only visible through a narrow channel between two very large shrubs/trees. To the left is a flyer shot right to left. The flyer gunners are concealed and only emerge from cover after the center bird has been thrown. They walk out, shoot the flyer, and retire as soon as the dog is released.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby results
#1: 7
#2: 5
#3: 4
#4:2
RJ: 8
Jams: 12, 14, 19

Congrats to all!


----------



## 7blackdogs (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea George and Josie!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur is a triple double retired. Far left first down. Far right second. Down and flyer up the middle. All marks relatively short.

Q is wide open triple with long middle gun retired. Most dogs doing the test.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Qualifying is a long triple in an open, mowed field. Center gun is at 240 yards, thrown right to left. Gun retires to woods. Second bird on the right at 330 yards thrown left to right. Third bird is a flyer mat 130 yards, shot angled back to the right. Should be over about now but I had to come home to feed puppies. Will return now to see if I get to run the next series.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any word on Open callbacks?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open CBs to 3rd: 2, 5, 8, 12, 14, 22, 23, 33, 42, 45, 59, 62, 64, 69, 72. Open finished 4 the day. 

Q CBs to 2nd: 1, 2, 4, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 26, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Qual callbacks (unofficial) to the third (14 total): 9,12,13,14,15,16,23,26,27,29,33,34,35,36

The third series is at Budd's Bogs beginning at 8 AM.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Amateur LB continues at 7 AM same location as today.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open CBS to WB (15): 2, 5, 8, 12, 14, 22, 23, 33, 42, 45, 59, 62, 64, 69, 72

Am CBs to WB (25): 6, 7, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20, 21, 25, 26, 32, 34, 37, 38, 41, 42, 49, 54, 60, 61, 63, 65, 66


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

open CB water marks
2,5,8,12,14,23,42,59,62,64,69

11dogs


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Qual callbacks to 4th: 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 26, 33, 34, 36


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM CBs to WM (15): 6,7, 9, 14, 16, 18, 21, 34, 37, 38, 42, 49, 54. 65, 66


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Justin Aimone on your RJ in the AM. It couldn’t happen to a more deserving and hard working individual . 

Congrats to Pat Martin for wining the open with Pink. It nice to see amateurs winning the open.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone have the full Placements?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations To Justin Aimone For His Rj In The Amateur !!!! Keep Up The Good Work Buddy! I Would Like To Thank All Our Members For Giving Up Their Weekend And Helping To Again Put Up A Wonderful Trial. Thanks Also To All Our Judges! Great Job Guys! We All Had A Great Time!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Justin...

John Lash


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Big Congratulations to Charlie DeMatteo and Kate on their 1st place in the Qualifying. 

Also wanted to thank the South Jersey Retriever Club for putting on such a great trial. The judges and all the club members really worked hard to make everything run so smoothly. It was a pleasure all weekend long!!


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree all the help was great, but judging with Bait... what was I thinking!!!!!!!! 

gotcha buddy!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Does anyone know the Open and Am placements?


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian,

This is what I have for Am (partial/not official)
1st Bunny-Hayden
2nd-Tyson- Hatcher (New AFC)
3rd-Pedro- Smith
4th-Striker-Cropper
RJ-Luke- Aimone
Jams
Chester-Barrow
Sweets-Cropper (possible)
Scarlet-Gebrian (possible)
Ajax-Gwaltney (possible)
Star-Abraham (possible)
Val-Gwaltney (possible)
Frenchy-Plourde (did not see)
Pink-Martin (did not see)
Indy-Sills (did not see)
Tessa-Smith (did not see)

Sorry about the unconfirmed Jams. Alot of the dogs I have (possible) by completed the test with out giant hunts or handles. Most of the dogs at the end were doing it in some fashion.
David


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur Jams:
66,54,38,37,21,16,14,7,6


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Placements (unofficial)
1st: 23 
2nd: 42
3rd: 2
4th: 14
RJ: 62
Jams: 8,12,59


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Geoff Buckius said:


> I agree all the help was great, but judging with Bait... what was I thinking!!!!!!!!
> 
> gotcha buddy!


I guess after being on call for the last month and a half straight, judging with me must've just been the lesser of two evils.?? 
Was fun though. Had a good time. Had great help. Thanks to the club members and some nonmembers as well, who helped keep things moving along.
And, congratulations to all!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks David and lbbuckler.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Here are the official results https://www.retrieverentry.com/eventview.php?id=288. Apologies for the delay. Unbelievable as it may seem I have not been connected to the internet since last Thursday!

Please note, dog #8 in the limited was a JAM, not a scratch. Retriever Entry will update the results tomorrow. Also Pink's win in the Open makes her an FC!

Many thanks to those who judged, ran and helped out.


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

congrats Justin!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted photos from the Derby, Open and Qualifying at http://www.jeffgoodwin.com/SJRC-201009/.

Pedro, owned by Delores Smith and shown below, took second in the Open and third in the Amateur.


----------

